# DVD to DVD copy is not a smooth transfer. Why?



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I purchased a dvd commercial disc of music videos. The DVD contains some music videos that I don't really care for but also some music videos that I like. I used a video grabber on my computer to add the music videos that I like to my computer and then used IM too video creator to create a new dvd with the videos that I want on the created disc. When I do this, I find that the newly burned disc has problems. It skips sometimes while playing and the audio and video tends to get out of sync after watching it. 

Why does this happen? Is there something working in the background of my computer causing these two problems to occur? I turned off all my antivirus programs and any programs I thought would be running in the background to effect the smooth playback of a newly created dvd. If it is something in the background running in my computer, how do I determine what it is so that I can turn it off? 

Is there any way that I can do a dvd to dvd copy without using a computer? I feel that doing this on a computer causes these type of problems. Is there any dvd to dvd copy machine that will give me a smooth copy transition? I just basically want to select some videos to copy onto another dvd of that music videos that I like. Can someone lead me in the right direction as to what kind of equipment will properly handle what I am trying to do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

_DVD to DVD copy_ is just that, it will do a mirror copy of the exact disc as it is, with videos you like and don't like, to a new DVD disc. 
The process you have going is fine, but you have to test out each "Ripped" video you got using your Video Grabber. After ripping, Test the video on your computer _before _burning it to a DVD disc. If that video plays fine, then you can proceed to burn the files to a DVD. If it doesn't, then you must blame the Grabber. 
Once you are ready to burn, in IMToo DVD Creator, you must choose to burn the disc at the* Slowest Possible Writing Speed* that is supported by that disc. Burning anything faster then that may cause skipping. Be sure to have no programs running while burning the disc. Use only high quality DVD-+R discs not RW. 
There are many other DVD ripper programs that allow you to compile the videos and burn it to a new disc. I have had great success with Nero Video and Nero Burning Rom.


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> _DVD to DVD copy_ is just that, it will do a mirror copy of the exact disc as it is, with videos you like and don't like, to a new DVD disc.
> The process you have going is fine, but you have to test out each "Ripped" video you got using your Video Grabber. After ripping, Test the video on your computer _before _burning it to a DVD disc. If that video plays fine, then you can proceed to burn the files to a DVD. If it doesn't, then you must blame the Grabber.
> Once you are ready to burn, in IMToo DVD Creator, you must choose to burn the disc at the* Slowest Possible Writing Speed* that is supported by that disc. Burning anything faster then that may cause skipping. Be sure to have no programs running while burning the disc. Use only high quality DVD-+R discs not RW.
> There are many other DVD ripper programs that allow you to compile the videos and burn it to a new disc. I have had great success with Nero Video and Nero Burning Rom.


From what you explained, it sounds like I am having a problem with my grabber. How can I determine the problem that the grabber is causing? The only thing I can think of is something possibly running in the background of my computer affecting the clean outcome of the capture of the video. I turned off my anti virus program, ccleaner and malware programs. Do you think there is anything more that I can look at in my computer to turn off in the background? If none of this works for me, I may consider looking at the Nero Video and Nero Burning Rom.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To confirm it is the grabber, after grabbing a video and saving it to your hard drive, play it. Does it skip or not sync? Try ripping the whole disc to a DVD file and save it to your HDD, and then rip the particular videos you want out of that whole file to your HDD. Be sure to play them first before burning. If it fails, try another program. The best free DVD rippers 2021: copy all your discs quickly and easily Having AV software and other software running in the background does not affect Ripping video. Only when burning it to a DVD.


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I looked at the videos from my computer and found some to be skipping and not syncing properly. Now this tells me that the grabber did not transfer some of the the videos from my dvd player properly to the computer. I also went back to the dvd player and played these particular videos on the dvd player and they played fine when I viewed them on the dvd player. It seems like something is happening and running in my computer intermittently to affect the quality of these videos when they are transferred from the dvd player to the computer. I need to determine what is happening in the computer to cause this problem. It seems very likely that the computer is running something in the background while some of these videos are being transferred from the dvd player to the computer. What else can I do?


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I just found out what my problem is. The panasonic dvd player is defective, causing the playback of the dvd disc to skip. I will use another dvd player and then it will work fine. Thanks so much for your help here in tech support forum.


----------

